# Vermeer WR-20



## Green1340 (Mar 9, 2010)

I stopped and looked at the Vermeer WR-20 8-wheel rake today. It is used but appears to be in excellent shape. Has anyone had any experience with this rake? He has a used on for $2600 and a new one for $3600. Any comments?

Greenhaw


----------



## hayeqdist (Dec 10, 2009)

Dime a dozen, built by Tonutti, frame does not take the brunt. See many getting welded on at the machine shops. If you want a rake that is cheap and last a year or 2 go for it.


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

I think the vermeer WR rake is about the same as my JD 702 10 wheel. They are built light but has not been a problem. When folded up the back rake wheels are too close to the ground you have to be careful backing up. It goes up slow and down even slower so if you have smaller irregular shaped fields that you need to raise and lower it a lot you about have to stop to lower it. But it is much better then my old "rope weaver"


----------



## Green1340 (Mar 9, 2010)

I bought the WR-20 and am not impressed. It seems to leave a lot of grass in the field. Maybe I don't have wheel pressure adjusted properly... any suggestions? I got out the old JD 660's side delivery and they do a much cleaner job of raking. I won't give up on them yet, but does anyone have any guidance about set up on these things?


----------



## JDSafeman (May 10, 2010)

I just finished 80 acres of ryegrass. The WR20 did a great job and left a clean field. Most of my fields are 25 - 30 acres. I would like to have a bigger rake someday.
As mentioned, the frame is weak. I check the frame where it attaches to the tongue before, during, and after raking. One of the main attach bolts fell out and I bent the bracket before I noticed it.
Mine was 2 years old and in excellent shape when I bought it for $1900. I see them for similar prices in Craigslist.

If you do not have a manual you can get a free one from Vermeer. What kind of grass are you raking? Sounds like an adjustment is needed.


----------



## Green1340 (Mar 9, 2010)

Ryegrass, clover & vetch on the first cutting. Then it is a bermuda/ bahia mix through the summer.


----------



## JDSafeman (May 10, 2010)

We are cutting the same grass here. Make sure the hydraulic valve is in the float position while raking. All wheels should be touching the ground equally. I have mine adjusted for moderate contact and it picks up grass in places where I did not even see much on the ground. It leaves a very clean field.


----------

